# Lap Dog



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor dog - I've been out a lot recently as my Mother is not so well.
Kiki was not going to miss out on a lap session just now - although frankly I don't think either of us found it too comfortable. She'd much prefer I sat on the sofa and used the tablet


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Poor dog - I've been out a lot recently as my Mother is not so well.
> Kiki was not going to miss out on a lap session just now - although frankly I don't think either of us found it too comfortable. She'd much prefer I sat on the sofa and used the tablet


first, I hope your mother gets well soon.
second. That is adorable!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you. Sadly my mother is nearly 86, has dementia and poor kidney function - she has better days, but it is tough living with knowing that she is not going to get better.
Both my dogs help so much to lift my spirits and Kiki is a real cuddle monkey, so that helps too.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm sure Kiki didn't mind it not being comfy as long as you were right there with her


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like she's balancing, but better than the floor x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry about your mum. Good that you've got lovely Kiki to cheer you up. She loves her mum! X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Kiki is hanging on in there...bless her she probably knows you're worried about your Mum. Sorry to hear your Mum is so poorly, I hope she is as comfortable as she can be.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och She is very cute and dainty....I can see why you may be tempted by another from this forthcoming litter 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope your mom is ok. Kiki looks so cuddly and soft.


----------

